# stinky cat, abnormal stool. help!



## swinko00 (May 23, 2009)

my kitten is about 15 weeks old. her bowel movements are sooooo smelly and soft and orangish in color. she also always has such smelly gas and her butt usually smells too! she eats and drinks very well. she has been like this ever since i got her from the spca. i have had her on iams hard kitten food for about a month hoping that it was just from cheap food or something. i also have her brother who is normal and has normal bowel movements. they have both been dewormed by the vets just incase about a month ago and i havent seen any worms. anyone have any ideas??


----------



## KatBudz (Jun 18, 2009)

She may be allergic to an ingredient in the food, or she may have a very sensitive stomach. Try switching her over to the Royal Canin for kittens, it's a high quality food and it's more gentle on stomachs. I would also integrate some wet food into her diet aswell, like the Wellness Kitten cans.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

The most likely causes of hideously stinky, unexplained diarrhea in kittens are giardia and coccidia. They are parasites that often don't show up in a fecal exam. I'd bring your kitty back to the vet. When Nanook was a baby he had the same thing. Nothing showed on the fecal so the vet made an educated guess and treated for giardia. All cleared up! If that hadn't worked he would have treated for coccidia next.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

When we adopted Meeka from the pound, she also loved her food but had diarrhoea. The vet did a few blood tests etc and all thet showed was there was something going on but now WHAT it was.. Well, we finally decided to do a fecal test and it showed she had coccidia. Two weeks of meds and she's all good now


----------



## KatBudz (Jun 18, 2009)

My kitten also gets really stinky and soft poops, he had a fecal test done and they said they couldnt find anything and that i should switch his food... should I just tell them to give me meds for giardia, and if that doesnt help, ask for meds for coccidia after? The vet didn't even mention that being a possibility to me.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

swinko00...I agree that this is likely giardia or coccidia given the age of your kitten. Both of these parasites are very prevalent in kittens, especially shelter kittens. It is possible that this is a food reaction, Iams contains lots of corn in the form of grits and meal as well as fish, which are all well known allergens for cats, besides...cats don't need vegetables they need meat. A really good dry food, for probably less $$ than Iams is Natural Balance. This is an all life stages food, you don't need a special kitten formula. You should also consider adding wet food to your kitten's diet, it's so much better than dry for cat (see sticky at the top of the page).

katbudz...Royal Canin kitten contains corn gluten meal, corn and wheat gluten...all of those rule it out from being a high quality food.


----------



## KatBudz (Jun 18, 2009)

Doodlebug, my kitten was on Wellness kitten when I first got him home from the shelter, but he continues to have diarrhea, so my vet suggested I switch him over to another food. If the Royal Canin doesnt change anything with his poop, then I'm going to switch back over to the Wellness kitten. I would just like to switch food and see if that helps before giving him medicine for giardia or coccidia. My vet suggested either science diet or royal canin, so I chose RC over the other one. So, if the Royal Canin doesn't help, could my kitten possibly have giardia or coccidia too?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Katbudz...do you have a thread with the history of your cat's issues? If not, please start one...tell us exactly what symptoms, what has been tried and what you're currently doing.


----------

